# Schreibtischtest-Programm



## halloschorle (24. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Wie ein Schreibtischtest funktioniert, darüber bin ich mir im Klaren, wäre schlimm wenn es nicht so wäre.

Aber ich bin schon seit einer Weile auf der Suche nach einem Programm in das man einen Java-Code eingibt und das dann den Schreibtischtest grafisch auswirft.

Oder geht das evtl. sogar mit eclipse?

MfG


----------



## ARadauer (24. Jan 2014)

klar geht das mit eclipse, musst ja nur die entsprechenden werte ausgeben die dich interessieren...


----------



## NoXiD (24. Jan 2014)

:lol:

oder debuggen...


----------



## slothsoft (24. Jan 2014)

Ein Schreibtischtest ist doch nix weiter, als gedanklich einen Algorithmus durchzugehen? Wenn man es am PC macht, nennt man das glaub ich programmieren... aber ja, wenn grad kein Notepad vorhanden ist, sollte dass zur Not auch mit Eclipse gehen.

Aber vielleicht schaust du dir mal das Stichwort JUnit an, das ist nämlich DAS Tool um solche Tests auszuführen.


----------

